# Thinking about getting a companion



## DAREDRIVER (Oct 20, 2015)

I have a budgie (Jay Jay) who's nearly 7 year's old this year (longest budgie iv ever had). I had him ever since back in 2015 but he wasn't alone, he also had a friend called Dexter who unfortunately is no longer with us as he passed away due to a stroke 3-4 year's ago. As Jay Jay is getting on his on is his old age and has a couple of medical problems in terms of a couple of minor infections in his crop which have being trying to treat for over a year now with very little success. I cant remember the names of the infections he has got but its just him basically bringing up his seeds sometimes on a daily basis. Rest assured he has not lost any weight or anything major, still looks after himself and has bright feathers etc. 

Reason why i have thought about getting him a mate (male budgie) is that i work long hours sometimes from 13-22 at night so of course hes asleep by then but i try to play with him before i leave for work in the morning if i have nothing to do. Iv noticed now in his old age he sleeps a lot more than he ever did when he was younger which is understandable for an old bird. Iv even got him some new toys coming through the post which hopefully will keep him entertained.

I'm a bit on the fence on getting him a friend due to multiple reasons like not knowing how he would react, buying another cage, his age and of course these things going on in his crop etc.

Let me know what you guys think.

Thanks


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It's good you are thinking through all the ramifications before making a decision.
I would be very reluctant to get another budgie at this point in time given all of JayJay's medical issues.
Plus, JayJay has been a solo budgie for a long time now. If you bring in a young, energetic budgie the chances are it is just going to stress JayJay out.
So... if you do get another, you need to be prepared to house it separately on a permanent basis.
If you can do that, then you can keep the cages next to one another which would give JayJay company when you are gone but he'd still have his own space.

There are many things to take into consideration before getting another bird.*
*Do you really want another pet*

*1. If you decide to get another budgie in the future, please be sure to observe quarantine for the new budgie.
Quarantine means housing the new bird in a different cage in a different room than the current bird (as far away from the room the current bird is in as possible) for a period of 35-45 days.
Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks.
Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.*
*Quarantine your new bird!*
*Yes - Quarantine IS necessary*

*It is also a good idea to always take a new budgie in to see an Avian Vet for a "well-birdie" check-up. This allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet and the vet can establish a baseline for your bird in case of any future illnesses or injuries.
If there are no Avian Vets in your area, then finding an Exotic Pet Veterinarian who has experience in dealing with small birds is the next best option.*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*2. Introducing the new bird to the current bird*
*Introducing Two Budgies*
*
3. Flock Dynamics*
*Differences and Dynamics in Flocks*
*Your Harmonious Flock*
*
4. Where do you plan to get the new bird?
If the time comes when you decide to get your budgie a friend, I highly recommend considering getting a bird of the same gender from either a bird rescue organization or a shelter.
These budgies need a good, safe and loving forever home.*
*Why you should buy from a Reputable/Ethical Breeder rather than a Big Box Pet Store*


*5. Vet Expense and Housing
Do you have the time, finances, etc to devote to another bird?
Are you ready, willing and able to house the new budgie separately on a permanent basis if it does not get along with your current bird after quarantine?*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense*


----------

